# i need a good name for my dog grooming business. any ideas ?



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

I am at long last cutting the cord and starting my own dog grooming business. well me and a business partner. i want a really good name for it, so any idears please feel free to go wild, i have a great sence of humour so dont hold back lol :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Shampoodle!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol,its not as easy as it sounds!!
Dapper Dogs
Dashing Dogs
Dogs that Do
Its a dogs' Life
Dogs daily
Perfect Pooch

Ummm.............................


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/95650-name-grooming-business.html

Try that thread, its only from yesterday and its got some fantastic ideas


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/95650-name-grooming-business.html
> 
> Try that thread, its only from yesterday and its got some fantastic ideas


awww i didn`t read that, she beat me to it. lol


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Posh pooches.

Dogs with style.

Wash and go dogs.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiccup Hounds dont know why just like the sound of it lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Paws For Thought

Paw Favour

Purrfect Pets

Waggy Tails

Waggamuffins

Canine Cuts

Kuts For Mutts

Top Knot and Tails

The Dog House

Scruffs

Mutleys


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck with your new business, let me know if you want a different range of shampoo products, for promoting hair growth and for the nervous dog, also one for skin complaints such as ecxema and oily skin, l will give you a discount being a new business, before they go into Simpsoms of Langley next month


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/95650-name-grooming-business.html
> 
> Try that thread, its only from yesterday and its got some fantastic ideas


Echo echo.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

good luck with the business let us kno wot name u choose


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

bevstretton said:


> Good luck with your new business, let me know if you want a different range of shampoo products, for promoting hair growth and for the nervous dog, also one for skin complaints such as ecxema and oily skin, l will give you a discount being a new business, before they go into Simpsoms of Langley next month


will the hair growth one work on my partner. lol i will pm you my email and you can send me more info. thanks


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

How about "Perfect Plume"


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

CLIPPIT AND BARKER

SHAMPOODLE AND SETTER

CUTZ 4 MUTZ

COIFURZ (COIFFEURS)

HAIRDOS 4 HOUNDZ

RAGTAILS A GO GO

:thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hi guys thanks for all of you input. we are going with 
k9 creations. :thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

hot dogs :lol:


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

cool name....dont forget to check it out with companies house to make sure no one else has snapped it up! good luck with the business


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

A take on tony and guy....toby n fly!
mut cuts
clipping marvalous
pawfection
dapper dogs?? might b a company name??
mutley cutting crew




Also thinking for yellow page advertising try n stick to early alphabet as u will then be among the 1st people may look at n try!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

lucysnewmum said:


> cool name....dont forget to check it out with companies house to make sure no one else has snapped it up! good luck with the business


thanks will do that in morning, so much to take in at the moment, i didn`t know that so thankyou.


----------

